# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ονόματα στα κουδούνια πως αλλάζω;

## patrickdrd

καλησπέρα,
καλώς σας βρήκα

IMG_20190909_173713_1_1_1_1.jpg.0650f3fac00f65892fdae077fa633350.jpg

----------


## patrickdrd

το ιδιο μ αυτο ειναι;
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71159

----------


## chipakos-original

> καλησπέρα,
> καλώς σας βρήκα
> 
> IMG_20190909_173713_1_1_1_1.jpg.0650f3fac00f65892fdae077fa633350.jpg


Στο πάνω μέρος και κάτω μέρος που είναι το μαύρο πλαίσιο έχει δύο βιδάκια . Τα ξεβιδώνεις λίγο και τα πλαίσια απελευθερώνουν την πρόσοψη.Αν θέλεις αντικατάσταση τότε αυτά τα έχει ο Μελισουργός στο Γαλάτσι.

----------

patrickdrd (21-09-19)

----------


## patrickdrd

οκ, αλλά μετά έχει πλακέτα από κάτω που πρέπει να ξεβιδωσω;

----------


## chipakos-original

> οκ, αλλά μετά έχει πλακέτα από κάτω που πρέπει να ξεβιδωσω;


Θα ανοίξει σαν πορτάκι στο επάνω μέρος θα έχει διάφορα κοκοψίνια αλλά εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει το κάτω μέρος  που είναι τα πλήκτρα.Εχει κάτι πλαστικά τα οποία θέλουν προσεκτικό χειρισμό. Τα ζουλάς δεξιά κι αριστερά για να τα βγάλεις , βάζεις το όνομα σου στην αντίστοιχη θέση, και τα τοποθετείς πάλι πίσω στη θέση τους. Αυτά τα πλαστικά συγκρατούν το χαρτάκι με το όνομα.

----------

patrickdrd (21-09-19)

----------


## xsterg

καποια ανοιγουν απλουστερα. απλα πατας την ασπρη ετικετα στο καθε ονομα και την σερνεις ελαφρα αριστερα η δεξια και απαγγιστρωνει. χωρις εργαλεια και χωρις να πειραξεις τα κουδουνια των υπολοιπων.

----------


## patrickdrd

άνοιξα τελικά τις δύο βιδες, μια πάνω, μια κάτω, σηκώθηκε το μαύρο καπάκι, αλλά μέσα έχει άλλες δύο πάνω και δύο κάτω, στην μια έχουν χαλάσει οι βόλτες και δεν γυρνάει, οπότε και δεν βγαίνει..

----------


## chipakos-original

> άνοιξα τελικά τις δύο βιδες, μια πάνω, μια κάτω, σηκώθηκε το μαύρο καπάκι, αλλά μέσα έχει άλλες δύο πάνω και δύο κάτω, στην μια έχουν χαλάσει οι βόλτες και δεν γυρνάει, οπότε και δεν βγαίνει..


Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι μέσα δεν ξεβιδώνουν απλά βάζεις κατσαβίδι σπρώχνεις λίγο μέσα και γυρίζεις λίγο αριστερά ή δεξιά να απελευθερώσουν πρόσοψη.Ταυτόχρονα τραβάς με το άλλο χέρι ελαφρά την πρόσοψη.

----------


## patrickdrd

το δοκίμασα κι αυτό, ενώ στην δεξιά μεριά σηκώνεται η πρόσοψη, στην αριστερή δεν

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι μέσα δεν ξεβιδώνουν απλά βάζεις κατσαβίδι σπρώχνεις λίγο μέσα και γυρίζεις λίγο αριστερά ή δεξιά να απελευθερώσουν πρόσοψη.Ταυτόχρονα τραβάς με το άλλο χέρι ελαφρά την πρόσοψη.


Σωστά θυμάσαι, δεν είναι βίδες, ασφαλίζουν και απασφαλίζουν με μερική στροφή, ίσα να έρθει το αξονάκι στην ευθεία με την εγκοπή. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία σχετική ένδειξη οπότε πού να το ξέρει ο άλλος, προσπαθέι να ξεβιδώσει, είναι και από μαλακό κράμα το κεφάλι και χαλάει εύκολα.

----------


## nyannaco

> το δοκίμασα κι αυτό, ενώ στην δεξιά μεριά σηκώνεται η πρόσοψη, στην αριστερή δεν


Θέλει υπομονή. Πάντως είναι ψιλοπροβληματικό σε χεδίαση/κατασκευή.

----------

patrickdrd (27-09-19)

----------

